# Bloom in the Phoenix park



## Daffodil (29 May 2009)

Am thinking of getting tickets for Bloom this weekend.  Has anyone ever been?  Is it worth going or will it be totally mobbed?


----------



## TarfHead (29 May 2009)

With the forecast for the weekend, I expect it to be mobbed.

As to value, depends on where you're coming from. My wife was at it last year and wasn't too impressed, but then she was at RHS Chelsea earlier, so she may have been judging it against a ridiculously high standard. She's more into plants than people selling decking and barbecues.

They were talking to one of the backers/sponsors on Morning Ireland this morning and I thought the prices mentioned were on the high side, e.g. (IIRC) €20 per adult.


----------



## Alias (29 May 2009)

If you know anyone doing the mini marathon this weekend, there's a 2for1 coupon in the package they receive.  I just passed mine off to a co-worker since I won't be able to go.


----------



## mro (29 May 2009)

I got a 2for1 voucher in woodies yesterday. They were just on the counter and I just took it....


----------



## frash (29 May 2009)

It's not worth the money unless you have a 2 for 1 voucher.


----------



## Mpsox (29 May 2009)

Wife was at it yesterday, thoroughly enjoyed it although she said the size of the gardens was down on last year. She picked up some good bargains in herbs for the vegtable plot and the Man of Aran fudge she brought home to her hard working hubby was rather yummy in my lunchbox today


----------



## Celtwytch (29 May 2009)

I've been to every one so far, and will be attending this year's too.  As other posters have said, it is fairly pricey unless you can get your hands on some sort of discount voucher.  But it is a lovely way to pass a few hours.  As well as the display gardens, there are demonstrations of various crafts, and you can buy handcrafted items too.  The food market is superb.


----------



## irash (29 May 2009)

Last year I went there at lunch time on the last day of the show. They were selling of plants and flowers at half price and less, so they could get rid of it.
So if you are planning to make some purchases, this might be an idea.
As to this year's gardens, they are definitely more modest than they were in 07 and 08 imho
Food hall is very nice though, lots of nice home made yummies
There are also good 4 for 10 euro deals on plants
And, of course, seeing all this blooming beauty lifts people's mood 

span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## cullenswood (25 May 2010)

Anyone know where I could get my hands on a two for one voucher for this years event?


----------



## shesells (25 May 2010)

If you use the code BBE10 you get tickets for €18 each...not quite the offer you were looking for but every saving counts


----------



## Bronco Lane (26 May 2010)

cullenswood said:


> Anyone know where I could get my hands on a two for one voucher for this years event?


 
An Post has some sort of offer on, wherby you pay two utility bills with them, maybe give them your email sddress and you get a BOGOF. Just noticed a poster in their window but didn't fully read it.


----------



## Splash (26 May 2010)

The Irish Garden magazine June 2010 edition has 7 euro off a ticket when you book online. It might be worth getting a copy if you are getting a couple of tickets. Last year's show was very enjoyable, I thought the show gardens were very impressive with lots of imaginative planting, and the OPW walled kitchen garden is worth a walk through. The vouchers or 2 for 1 offers are thin on the ground this year by comparison.


----------



## OkeyDokey (4 Jun 2010)

Woodies are selling the tickets for Blooms but there is only a small discount. 20 Euro for the weekend tickets which includes Monday.

Any last minute special offers?


----------



## RonanC (4 Jun 2010)

Last Saturday's Irish Times Magazine supplement had 2 for the price of 1 voucher inside


----------



## Molly (4 Jun 2010)

> The vouchers or 2 for 1 offers are thin on the ground this year by comparison


 
My local garden centre has hundred's of 2 for 1 vouchers. I picked up 4 yesterday.  Presume others do as well.


----------



## ophelia (4 Jun 2010)

What garden centre would that be Molly?


----------



## mct1 (6 Jun 2010)

[broken link removed]

Mr Middleton's website has a 2 for 1 Bloom ticket voucher you can download and print. I found the link through Google.


----------

